# Umleitung einer Adresse durch ein Skript



## michaSI (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe dass ich in dieser Kategorie richtig gelandet bin.

Ich möchte in einem Dokument verschiedenee Links erstellen, damit diese aber dynamisch bleiben und ich mich darin nicht auf einen Zielserver festlegen muss dachte ich mir vielleicht ist es möglich eine Adresse zu wählen in der form 
http://www.domainname.de/skriptumsetzung=Sprungmarke

und an dieser Stelle wird ein Skript ausgeführt, das dann eine Umleitung an die gewünschte Stelle im Internet ausführt.

Vielen Dank

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sinac (12. Januar 2007)

Du könntest z.B. eine Umleitung in PHP per HTTP Header machen:

```
<?php
     $server = "http://www.zeil.tld";
     if(isset($_GET[ziel]))
           header("Location: $server/$_GET[ziel]");
     else
           echo "Kein Ziel angegeben!";
?>
```

Das ganze rufst du dann auf über http://www.alteadresse.de/umleitung.php?ziel=datei.html

Ansonsten kann das Apache mod_rewrite dir helfen.


----------

